# arm shakes



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

Any idea. My release r/hand elbow shakes at full draw.im not new to the game.my buddies say when i ancor my elbow shakes. I went to 4nurolagest they dont see anything wrong. I shoot target. Vantage elite at 47lbs holding 11lbs 27.5 draw any help please thanks


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I'd love to see a video of this. I suffered for several years with a shake of sorts. I've seen others with the same condition and it doesn't show up anywhere but in my shooting. I switched to left handed because of it and the problem no longer exists (unless I shoot RH)


----------



## MiniJCW (Apr 27, 2014)

I too have struggled with the shakes and still do on occasions. My shakes I believe have come about when i dont get into my back properly. If you are shaking in the draw elbow i would tend to look in the area of engaging the back muscles more on the draw side of you. This is only my opinion but it sounds like the holding weight of the bow is being taken up more in your release forearm and bicep. Arm muscles being a smaller group of muscles than the back muscles, will tend to fatigue a bit easier and get a little unsettled causing a shake. If you keep muscles under a lot of tension they will shake as a result.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually comes from eating too much birthday cake. But have seen it hit younger guys too.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

springy said:


> Any idea. My release r/hand elbow shakes at full draw.im not new to the game.my buddies say when i ancor my elbow shakes. I went to 4nurolagest they dont see anything wrong. I shoot target. Vantage elite at 47lbs holding 11lbs 27.5 draw any help please thanks


Many things can cause the shakes. If I can physically exam you, I probably can figure it out. But we live at different states.

Try visiting your local Acupuncturist or come visit me.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

May be way off here but when the back is not used for the draw and the arm muscles are engaged they fatigue easily I work with mny students it is usually a manifestation of drawing with out using solely the back.mthere should be no muscle tension in the forearm wrist ... Just your back muscles. Hope this helps


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

I suffer from this on occasion. It usually comes from a weak setup/transfer. Can come from being weak setting up my back, all the way to being weak setting up on my trigger.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

drink more water and injest more potassium. the shakes come from a lack of electrical continuity within the muscles.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

springy said:


> Any idea. My release r/hand elbow shakes at full draw.im not new to the game.my buddies say when i ancor my elbow shakes. I went to 4nurolagest they dont see anything wrong. I shoot target. Vantage elite at 47lbs holding 11lbs 27.5 draw any help please thanks


The guy said he went to a neurologist, I doubt it's the way he's holding the bow, etc. If you can duplicate the shaking with a rope trainer in place of a bow, try shooting with the trainer from the opposite side and see if the shaking is still there. 



ron w said:


> drink more water and injest more potassium. the shakes come from a lack of electrical continuity within the muscles.


And how did this work out for you Ron? Seems you've been complaining about a similar problem that has had no lasting resolve for years. You may want to try my suggestion as well.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you don't pay much attention to what you read do you,.... my complaints are because I had a stroke in 2011. the smaller stabilizer muscles in my bow arm didn't recover as well as they should have.
as for as my float being large,.....large float range of movement,.... is not shake, is it ?.
slightly different EPLC.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ron w said:


> you don't pay much attention to what you read do you,.... my complaints are because I had a stroke in 2011. the smaller stabilizer muscles in my bow arm didn't recover as well as they should have.
> as for as my float being large,.....large float range of movement,.... is not shake, is it ?.
> slightly different EPLC.


Actually you said you had this problem before your stroke. I'm not picking on you, I was suggesting something to try and see if switching to the other side would help.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yes I did, quite along time go, it may have even been on the old forum and it was most likely because I was not drinking enough water and getting enough electrolytes.
tell me,.... what is the function of the small stabilizer muscles, if not to reduce shaking under load, amongst a few other things ?.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Chris1ny said:


> Many things can cause the shakes. If I can physically exam you, I probably can figure it out. But we live at different states.
> 
> Try visiting your local Acupuncturist or come visit me.


Talk about the perfect sport for a Acupuncturist...gets to stick people all week then gets to stick targets all weekend...:wink:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Wait....what does acupuncture provide here?


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Involuntary shaking can have many causes such as pinched nerve, muscle locks, joint damage, post stroke, and even liver issues. All are conditionals that I and other qualified Acupuncturist treats daily. Rarely does patients come to me as their first stop. Usually they came to me after trying everything else, including the emergency rooms, surgeries, injections, medication, physical therapy, etc... 

If you had already visited your MD and had already tried everything and still not feel better, give Acupuncture a try. Contact me if you are near NYC, I'm here to help. Otherwise contact your local Acupuncturist. 

I'm also an Archer and practice archery everyday. So any type of Archery related injuries, I'm familiar with treating them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Do a google on Essential Tremors....you might find your answer there.

I shake so bad when I shoot that a guy I was shooting with this weekend said, "I was watchin' your bubble while you were shootin' and I seen white caps in there."

Now THAT'S shakn'.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Do a google on Essential Tremors....you might find your answer there.
> 
> I shake so bad when I shoot that a guy I was shooting with this weekend said, "I was watchin' your bubble while you were shootin' and I seen white caps in there."
> 
> Now THAT'S shakn'.


Now that's a whole lot of shakin' going on.... ??? The Killer! Jerry Lee Lewis. A original....something. Concert, poundin' on the piano, threw gas in the piano and lite it and continued poundin' and singing. Audience went wild.....


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Could be a form of target panic coming out this way. I shake in a similar fashion but only in a tournament situation. I never shake during training but as soon as the shot counts I shake like I'm having a seizure. My wife always says my Teretz is acting up. I truly believe since I switched to a hinge two years ago, this is simply target panic. Since I can't punch the trigger anymore, it manifests itself this way. I can usually keep it under control if I tell myself to transfer the shakes into my back and trust my float. I don't know why it helps but I image the shaking being transferred into my back muscles and they will slow. Increasing my holding weight a few pounds also helped some and fine tuning my draw length. Anyway, good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Getting old is hell.

Ok, you may not be old, but the acupuncturist has it right - you need a qualified professional to examine you (if you're not old or overbowed, that is).


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

springy said:


> Any idea. My release r/hand elbow shakes at full draw.im not new to the game.my buddies say when i ancor my elbow shakes. I went to 4nurolagest they dont see anything wrong. I shoot target. Vantage elite at 47lbs holding 11lbs 27.5 draw any help please thanks


More description needed. Bow arm bent, bow arm elbow locked or hyper extended, holding into the wall hard and whatever else you think of.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

High front shoulder will cause white caps all day.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Could be a number of things such as draw length/weight issues which results in unnecessary muscle use. I had a shoot at lancaster last Sunday, was feeling a bit under the weather plus the lack of practice, my muscles just couldn't take it. Felt like I was shooting in an earthquake. 

If this is happening all the time with the release arm my guess would be too much draw weight, or improper execution of the shot.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

U


Tooltech said:


> Talk about the perfect sport for a Acupuncturist...gets to stick people all week then gets to stick targets all weekend...:wink:





carlosii said:


> Do a google on Essential Tremors....you might find your answer there.
> 
> I shake so bad when I shoot that a guy I was shooting with this weekend said, "I was watchin' your bubble while you were shootin' and I seen white caps in there."
> 
> Now THAT'S shakn'.


Finally a name to my problem. I feel so lucky it only shows up shooting right handed.


----------



## benji74 (Feb 19, 2012)

when my arm shakes its usually means my back is out, trip to the chiropractor does the trick


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sasquech said:


> High front shoulder will cause white caps all day.


This. I've had been experiencing arm shaking quite frequently because my shoulders get so tense. I was shooting and noticed my shoulder was high. I lowered and relaxed it and the shakes are gone.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

There is shaking caused by improper form, muscle tension, fatigue, etc. that can be corrected by behavior modification. Then there are tremors that are not voluntary and generally have no cure. As mentioned I have such a tremor when shooting RH. You need to distinguish which this is. If it is a form of essential tremor (which I now see this is what I may have) it isn't going to get fixed. If this is the case and it bothers your shooting performance you may want to try shooting opposite hand. I fought this for 6-7 years trying every form, equipment changes/adjustments, relaxation, etc. I've been shooting LH now for 7+years with no sign of a tremor.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I had a tremor and fixed it with help from eplc shooting left hand now and shooting great


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The one thing I would suggest checking out is are you a sit in the valley shooter, if you are the 11 lb holding weight isn't very much and just sitting there in the valley could be a huge issue. 

So what I would suggest doing is making sure your draw length is just perfect where you can come to anchor and then add a good amount of back tension preload to the bow where you basically are no longer sitting in the valley. You are expanding into the wall enough that you add tension to your front arm and rear arm and your entire system and this can really change everything for your shooting. I don't know if it will help your shaking problem enough to make it vanish but it is a good method of shooting anyway for you to think about.

Secondly I would suggest doing some let down drills where you are not trying to fire, you are only coming to anchor and adding the preload that I suggested and you just watch your pin float on the target. Why, because what if your shaking is a form of target panic and by deciding to just sit and float and then let down you may hold really freaking good and notice that the shaking is gone. Then you will know what to focus on.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

One interesting point: The OP has not responded at all since starting this thread to anything posted in response to his original question. He either has or has not a physical problem and until this question has been answered further suggestion as to correcting his "form" issue can do more harm than good. Take it from someone that has been there. "If" this is a physical issue you that mean well are not helping.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, this is one of those areas where not knowing what physical issues could be a major factor could make everything we suggested a non issue. I didn't realize he started the thread and then vanished.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One thing that coaches used to teach was that a muscle should be either fully relaxed or fully engaged. Preferably it should be fully relaxed, but that is not always possible. Example your triceps muscle used to hold the bow out or your muscles below the arm holding the bow shoulder down. 

Trying to hold at something in between rapidly leads to excess movement. 

Allen


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Only my experience,but I find that if I shoot directly after eating a meal,I have the shakes a little,but if I wait at least an hour or so it doesn't bother me. So maybe it falls under the same ole saying wait an hour after eating before swimming to avoid cramps/shakes.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

I have the shakes real bad at times and have been to see the neurologist (?) and have been diagnosed with Essential Tremors. Have been told its a form of Parkinsons disease. It happens when your muscles are put in a state of tension vs a relaxed mode. It can happen at any time and any place it seems. From raising a glass to drink, lifting something, or drawing a bow. I take Propranolol twice daily to help combat it and it helps to a degree but will never 100% cure the issue. I love shooting archery and have been made fun of on the shooting line that I almost gave the sport up until I told myself that I am never going to be a professional and that this is only a hobby so I just go and have a good time and have excepted the fact that Im never going to be as good as I want to be. The people I shoot with know this and never comment on my inability to shoot great and we all have a good time. Spots are just about a memory but 3D is still alive and well and I can hang with them on a 3D course, I think I just seem more comfortable in an outside environment. I have had to go to a lower draw weight and a high let off of 75% and have been thru more bows than you can think of to find the one that feels best to me and just go with it. Of course its just a hobby and trying different bows and tinkering with them is what we all do anyway and I find this is very full filling in my quest. We all are not perfect and there are only a few that will be professionals and earn a living at it. For the rest of us, its just something we enjoy doing and being a part of, granted there is nothing wrong with striving for it though, lol.....To the original poster, maybe there is something in your setup or form that is causing the issue your having ( I hope so ) and there is nothing wrong with you physically ( I hope so ) I have had to deal with this on my own and thru trial and error to find what work and what doesnt. For you maybe you will have to do the same or find a good coach and have that person help and identify some issues. Until then just go shoot and have a good time.


----------

